# what sites do you like to select your knives from?



## kpeddie2010 (Jun 18, 2013)

i was wondering what sites everyone else uses to make puchases?
just wondering if this is a legit question to ask here?


----------



## chefcomesback (Jun 18, 2013)

If you want to make a good purchase and also support the forum , check the vendors list . That will be my recommendation without violating any rules


----------



## banjo1071 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi
Apart from coustom-knifmaker-sites:

JCK
www.messerkontor.eu (Herder rules!)
and (i admid it) Mc (Kn/Dr)ive....

Greet Benjamin


----------



## franzb69 (Jun 18, 2013)

have you tried aframes? he's from hawaii


----------



## Chefdog (Jun 18, 2013)

I dont claim this is a definitive list, but some of the most common ones are, in no particular order:

Bluewayjapan
Aframes Tokyo
Chef knives to go 
Japan-blades
Japaneseknifeimports
Japanesechefsknife
Bernal cutlery
Epicedge

I have not ordered from them all, but these sites are generally considered trustworthy places to buy quality knives and accessories. I have had great service from JKI & JCK on several occasions and Epicedge has been very helpful answering questions via email on a couple occasions. Some sights have more high end and unique products, while others deal more with more mainstream products at lower prices. It really depends on what you're looking for.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jun 18, 2013)

Metalmasters
Toshoknifearts
Hidatool
Korin
Cartercutlery

to add a few more...


----------



## Von blewitt (Jun 18, 2013)

Japanese Natural Stones
Japan-tool
Sharp & Shiny Shop


----------



## Chefdog (Jun 18, 2013)

Japanwoodworker.com


----------



## Chuckles (Jun 18, 2013)

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/forumdisplay.php/33-Buy-Sell-Trade

Lately this has been one of the best knife shops on the net. Just don't be slow.


----------



## Birnando (Jun 18, 2013)

Here are the ones I can recommend this far:

Japanese Natural Stones
Japan-tool
Epicurean edge
Chef knives to go
Blueway Japan.

I've tried others as well, and this far, only one of them will not see anymore business from me.
Vendor bashing has no place on a forum like this imho, se he shall remain nameless


----------



## Benuser (Jun 18, 2013)

In Europe
edenwebshops.co.uk
edenwebshops.de
http://www.korin-france.fr/


----------



## mhlee (Jun 18, 2013)

I've bought knives from these sites in the past few years:

Japanese Knife Imports
Japanese Knife Sharpening
Marko Tsourkan
Japanese Natural Stones
Japanese Chefs Knife

Although I haven't bought a knife from Korin, I've bought accessories from them on a couple of occasions, and recommend them for accessories.


----------



## chefcomesback (Jun 18, 2013)

Japanesechefknives.com (horrible website , ok selection , good customer service , cheap shipping if you live outside of US )
Japaneseknifeimports (great customer service , good selection )
************** (good selection , some items out of stock for long periods of time )
bluewayjapan (good customer service , small selection )


----------



## mkriggen (Jun 18, 2013)

Knifewear.com


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 18, 2013)

Hahahahaha "this site not allowed here.com" 

lus1ave!


----------



## eaglerock (Jun 18, 2013)

BluewayJapan

Japanese Natural Stones

Japaneseknifeimports

Japanesechefsknife


----------



## chinacats (Jun 18, 2013)

JKI
JNS
JCK
Korin
and actually had pretty good luck w/ Rakuten


----------



## James (Jun 18, 2013)

Used JCK, Korin, JWW, Ichimonji, and the site that must not be named. Consistently good experiences with the first four.


----------



## daveb (Jun 18, 2013)

Among my favorites are knives "Lightly used in a home environment". Have had excellent buying experiences with JKI, JNS and Korin. Batting 50% with that chef knife place, number is not likely to change.

Regards,

Dave


----------



## Squilliam (Jun 18, 2013)

For stones and other tools, toolsfromjapan.com is often the cheapest (atoma, sigma etc.)


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jun 19, 2013)

the best things


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 19, 2013)

I like aframestokyo.com but I can't remember the last time I ordered a non-custom knife.


----------



## stevenStefano (Jun 19, 2013)

For stones in Europe I like Dieter Schmid - Fine Tools


----------



## franzb69 (Jun 19, 2013)

for me it's mostly the BST on here or ebay. lol.


----------



## Duckfat (Jun 19, 2013)

JCK 
Korin 
CK2G
Blueway

I wish I could say the BST here but I always seem to miss the deals.


----------



## guymistery (Jun 19, 2013)

Metal Master Japan
JCK
Sharpandshinyshop
This sites BST


----------



## kpeddie2010 (Jun 25, 2013)

i've bought from almost every site here.


----------



## kpeddie2010 (Jun 25, 2013)

i dont but from MR


----------



## brianh (Jun 25, 2013)

I haven't purchased from any of the sites mentioned, but am about to buy my first "real" knife. After some emails with CKTG and JKI, the customer service with JKI already blows away CKTG. JKI will be getting my money.


----------



## mkriggen (Jun 25, 2013)

brianh said:


> I haven't purchased from any of the sites mentioned, but am about to buy my first "real" knife. After some emails with CKTG and JKI, the customer service with JKI already blows away CKTG. JKI will be getting my money.



You can't go wrong with Jon (that almost rhymes):rofl2:


----------



## bkultra (Jun 25, 2013)

Jon and Sara @ JKI are great


----------

